# Meet up with Tom Smart



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 6, 2023)

Well I got to meet Tom Smart and his lovely wife today. They drove down to pick up some bowl blanks. I had been meaning to get up to Woodcraft in Roanoke so what better day than today. And it saved Tom an hours drive farther south. We were able to have lunch and talk for a couple of hours. It was great to meet them. Will have to get up to his area sometime.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2023)

Meetups with WB members are a good thing! You sure met under blue skies! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 6, 2023)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Well I got to meet Tom Smart and his lovely wife today. They drove down to pick up some bowl blanks. I had been meaning to get up to Woodcraft in Roanoke so what better day than today. And it saved Tom an hours drive farther south. We were able to have lunch and talk for a couple of hours. It was great to meet them. Will have to get up to his area sometime.
> 
> View attachment 235934


That was a sneaky way to keep him out of your Scotch cabinet- well done!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2023)

SENC said:


> That was a sneaky way to keep him out of your Scotch cabinet- well done!


and keep the game warden away from his squirrel total.... 
Truthfully, I am jealous....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 6, 2023)

Mike1950 said:


> and keep the game warden away from his squirrel total....
> Truthfully, I am jealous....


You know we can meet up in Houston again....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 6, 2023)

Great meeting with Eric today. Thanks for shaving an hour+ from our drive by coming north, gave us a chance to visit Roanoke, a town we haven’t been to before. We had a good conversation about lots of things but mostly wood. Gotta get Eric up north when @Steve in VA can join us. 

Got home a bit later than originally planned. We stopped at the National D-Day Memorial in Bedford, VA. I recommend visiting if you are ever in the area.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 6, 2023)

SENC said:


> That was a sneaky way to keep him out of your Scotch cabinet- well done!


Hey! I’ll share.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 6, 2023)

Mike1950 said:


> and keep the game warden away from his squirrel total....
> Truthfully, I am jealous....


I’m running out of squirrel stickers. Gotta place another order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Steve in VA (Saturday at 6:36 AM)

Great picture guys and I wish I could have joined you all!

Woodbarter at its finest between the three of us, and I can’t thank you both enough!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Yesterday at 9:27 PM)

Where's the WB hats

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Yesterday at 9:34 PM)

I’ve got one, someplace, really. And I did look for it. Gotta be in that other box of hats. Or maybe the one upstairs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Yesterday at 9:46 PM)

Lou Currier said:


> Where's the WB hats


----------

